# need help



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm not quite clear on what you mean exactly. If you have a standard kitchen sink, i.e. the edge of the sink is on your countertop, then there is nothing that "holds it up". The sink sits on top of the opening in your countertop.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

The clips that hold it are underneath the counter top and around the perimeter of the cutout. 
Lay on your back under the sink and look straight up with a flashlight, you should see them.


----------

